# Restoring St engine alloy - advice



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,

Im looking into improving the look of my engine bay (im worried im gonna end up obsessed now and single!! this site will be the end of me! lol)
my car is only 11 months old but part of the engine alloy (well think it alloy!)seems to have a limescale type staining. Firstly how can i restore this finish (just to factory not looking for mirror finish) and secondly how can i maintain it.
the part im refering to is just below the rockercover in this pic









thanks!


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a similar thing on the inlet manifold of my vRS so interested to hear what will remove it!! (Sorry this thread hasn't helped!!!!)

BTW - Love the ST's but still not as quick as my modded vRS!!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

MaceyVRS said:


> BTW - Love the ST's but still not as quick as my modded vRS!!


Been in a modded ST


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

hi chaps :wave: id try a fine wire brush like a spark plug brush nothing to firm tho you can get these type of brush from cheap bargin shops or pound shops.and id just sprays bit of wd-40 to help break the corrosion down.not to sure a bout preventing it from coming back. surely there must be some alloy protecting product out there 
hope this helps kev :wave:


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

John74 said:


> Been in a modded ST


Race ya!! :car:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Use a bit of Metal polish and some hard work to bring it up again, then maybe use some Wax Oil to seal it slightly


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

MaceyVRS said:


> BTW - Love the ST's but still not as quick as my modded vRS!!


well done :thumb: a modded car beating a standard :wall:

standard for standard the st wins all day long


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

MaceyVRS said:


> I have a similar thing on the inlet manifold of my vRS so interested to hear what will remove it!! (Sorry this thread hasn't helped!!!!)
> 
> BTW - Love the ST's but still not as quick as my modded vRS!!


Fabia or Octavia Mk I / MK II.

Unless you're putting out over 300bhp, sorted suspension and probably have an LSD I somehow think might be being a bit optimistic.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Waxoil burns at high temps so I'd probably not use it.

What about using a steam cleaner with a firmish brush to dislodge it then a metal polish that is suitable for exhaust trims?


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> well done :thumb: a modded car beating a standard :wall:
> 
> standard for standard the st wins all day long


Lighten up mate!! just joking with ya.....Loved my ST170 when I had it so i'm a big fan of Fords, but when I test drove the new ST it didn't compare to the Type R that I owned then.....Two kids later and the Small Hot hatches had to go so here I am with an Octy vRS :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been recommended a raceglaze product called alubright - apparently it will remove these deposits.

and we all know a skoda can't possibly be faster than a ford (only kidding before i get flamed!)


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

Ultimate said:


> I've been recommended a raceglaze product called alubright - apparently it will remove these deposits.
> 
> and we all know a skoda can't possibly be faster than a ford (only kidding before i get flamed!)


Cheers for that i'll probably get some and try it too :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

try wire brushing as said to remove the guff. You ideally want to paint it as well, first off it needs to be sprayed with an acid etch primer then a hammerite silver smooth coat, then heat resistant lacquer over the top. 

If all else fails clean the rust off and coat in wd40 to stop it re rusting. . .


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Let us know how it goes as mine is in a shocking state.


----------

